# WiFi Pineapple Penetration-Testing Tool Sparks Interest at DEF CON - See more at: htt



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The Linux-powered small-form-factor device is designed to easily take over WiFi connections and manipulate the data flow.


Here


----------

